# DD Holding Pee All Day



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

I just found out today that my DD is holding her urine in alll day at daycare. She wears underwear all day there, except when they go outside and at nap time. She isn't peeing on the toilet and her diaper is dry all day. WHen she comes home, she has to pee BADLY but will sit on the toilet forever and will hold it until she has a diaper on. She screams for a diaper.

She's holding it from 8am to 5pm.







It's so frustrating! I'm worried about her holding it for 9 hours! She has both a little potty and a potty seat for the toilet and won't pee in either one. She never has - but this holding pee all day at daycare is a new thing. Has anyone ever dealt with this? Does anyone know why she would be holding it or what I can do?


----------



## libba (May 23, 2004)

My dear neice used to do this and get bladder infections from it! My sister had to have her teachers take her to the potty on a schedule!!!


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I would consider putting a diaper or pullup on her for daycare to take the pressure off of her. Get her back used to just letting the pee go, then move on from there.
I had to do this with my ds and poop. I wanted to avoid him getting in the habit of holding it in for long periods on a regular basis.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star* 
Has anyone ever dealt with this? Does anyone know why she would be holding it or what I can do?

I will preface this by saying, ds was completely out of diapers and Pull-ups by the age of 2.5, with _never_ a single "accident."

At around three years old, my son used to hold it in all day. He'd pee once when he woke (only upon my insistance), and then he would wait until it was bedtime to pee again! He did this whether he was at his daycare or at home with me or my mom. We sometimes played a little game to get him to go to the bathroom. I'd say, "I really have to pee. I'm going right now, and I'm going to get to the bathroom first, and I'm going to sit down on that toilet before you could possibly get to it..." I'd pretend to run, and he'd beat me to it. It was, literally, the only way I could get him to go.

When he was close to 4, ds started to feel the urge to urinate constantly. He was suddenly going to the bathroom up to 6 times per hour! I quickly had him checked by a doctor-- no diabetes, no infection. The doctor told me the obsessive urge to urinate was an anxiety issue. At that time, I told the doctor that ds used to hold it all day, to which dr responded, "That's another manifestation of anxiety." So, maybe your daughter is nervous or worried? Just a thought...While this probably won't happen to your daughter, my son went on to exhibit many more anxiety symptoms in the year between 4 and 5, and we eventually sought help. In retrospect, the pee-holding behavior was kind of like the first "sign." If I'dd have known. But my son has _always_ been intense, perfectionistic, and...you get the picture. This is not to make you more concerned, just to share our experience.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i did this as a child. i remember not wanting to interrupt my play to pee. the urologist had my mother put my on the toilet 5 times a day on a schedule, as per the PP. that way i had to take time out from my play. i guess it worked. it definitely taught me it was "normal" to pee more than once every 3 days, which is what i had been doing.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

As I read this, dd2 is on the toilet, having not peed since before noon, and it's 7:00. When she was younger (2ish), she would not pee unless she had on a diaper. One day, I let her go totally bare butt. She held it all day. Finally, she went running around the house clutching herself and asking for a diaper. I cornered her in the bathroom and told her it was okay if she peed on the floor (washable rug). She did. The next day she went on the potty by herself, naked again. Within a week, I put her in underpants, and that was it. She would use the potty and be dry. It was months before she had an accident.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

MY DD has been doing something like this, although not for as long. We are potty-training with some success, which I think is helping. On a good day she will pee four times in 24 hours. More often, it's 3 times, and sometimes she pees just two times, holding it from wake-up till nap (6 am to 1 pm) and then from nap to bedtime, in effect staying dry whenever awake. On good days she will use the potty, but other days not.







: I think she does not want to pee in her diaper but is not 100% ready to truly potty-train yet for whatever reason. She also only poops at nap or overnight.

I don't know if the issue is the underwear. DD is in diapers and still does this, and we have been extremely relaxed about the potty and have never even once scolded her for going in her diaper. She is, however, a fairly intense, independent, and strong-willed child.

I have also been worried about infections. So far we're fine, but this pattern is pretty recent (has been happening for about 2-3 months). I intend to ask her ped at our 3-year check-up.

Does she only do this at school? Will she "go" more regularly at home? For us there is no connection, but if there is for her, perhaps you can talk to her teachers?

PS: teachma, here we are with the same kid(s) again!


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm not sure how long she's been doing this. I know for the last 2 days for sure, but the past 2 weeks she's been home on vacation and suddenly refused to even sit on the potty when she normally loves to. She isn't in underwear all day, they do put a daiper on her 3 times a day but she still holds it then, which I don't understand. She goes regularly at home in her diaper, although now that I think about it, she seemed to go less this week.

For a few weeks she had been coming home usually in the same pants I sent (so dry all day) and i jsut assumed she was using their toilet. Now I wonder if she was holding it then too. I might ask them to keep a diaper on her all day tomorrow to see what she does.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
PS: teachma, here we are with the same kid(s) again!


----------

